# Harry Potter - Lord Voldemort



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

Great Job drzooman. You make a great Harry!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow! That's the best Lord Voldemort I've ever seen! Great job!


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Both costumes came out great - the Lord Voldermort especially. Well done!


----------



## dsmgirl07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Da*m awesome job!! i could never do that!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

That's an incredible likeness to movie Voldemort, well done.


----------

